# My CO2 Reactor (plug and play)



## aferreir (Dec 26, 2005)

I ve done it without epoxy or any kind of glue. The cost was about 10 american dollars.

*Step by Step>*

1) Ingredients:










2) To heat the pipeline to insert adapters









3) Prepare a hole to insert the CO2



















4) Use a LOT of teflon for the adapters










6) Built the base

7) Base finished










8) Insert 8 bio spheres










9) Build the top of the reactor

10) Connect the reactor



















12) Voila!










Regards
Ariel


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Wow, very nice photo write up of you reactor. Came out looking really nice. Kinda funny, the reactor looks bigger than the CO2 cylinder. 

-John N.


----------



## freydo (Jan 7, 2006)

the gauge looks bigger than the cylinder


----------



## aferreir (Dec 26, 2005)

Yes, the gauge is about 50 centimeters and the cilinder is 30 cms. The CO2 cilinder here in Argentina is used for preparing home made SODA, but the aquarists, we use it for our planted aquariums. ;-)

Regards
Ariel


----------



## Aqua-E (Apr 24, 2006)

*Soda CO2 Cylinder*

Hi Ariel.
Thanks for the nice step-by-step.

Just a question: How did you manage to fit a Gauge/Regulator to the Home-Made SODA CO2 Cylinder?
Does the Cylinder not work with a different mechanism that needs to be suppressed before the gas is released?
Is this safe?

This set-up obviously works, just very interested in how you managed to fit the gauge or then regulator?

Any info would be greatly appreciated.
Thanks.


----------



## playaslk (Jul 4, 2006)

I cannot see the pictures posted. Does anyone else have this problem?


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

I can no longer see the photos either. 

Too bad, maybe ariel can save the pictures to APC's photo hosting and reshare the reactor. 

-John N.


----------

